# Any bread bakers out there? Help needed.



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

So I have been baking bread for personal use for a couple years. All of a sudden I have been baking bricks and not bread, and I cant figure it out! My yeast is fine, I use it in my DIY CO2. I tried using a different batch of flour (vastly different actually... went from superstore brand whole wheat to a bit of whole wheat that is grown locally... actually made the brick worse!)

My basic recipe and method I have been using forever is:
4 cups flour, 1/2 cup oats
1/2 heaping teaspoon traditional bakers yeast
1 tsp salt
1 tbsp honey
2 1/4 cups warm water

I stir this all together and cover it in plastic wrap and let it sit for about 14 hours. This way the yeast does the work of kneading and the gluten strands form beautifully. This is my favourite way!
Then of course, seperate into 2 small loaves and knead to shape, rise, bake. Most often my bread will just crest over the pans. 

When sitting for the 14 hours, my dough will often quadruple in size. It has barely been doubling. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

is it possible that it is much cooler then normal in your house lately? i find temperature has a huge effect on yeast action. also whole wheat flour is like that, the better quality it is, the heavier your bread will be.. if you havnt changed your recipe or method, that's all i can think of. hope it helps


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd check the temp; drafts etc. can KILL your rise. I find that the heavier/better the flour, the heavier the bread, and if you're handling the dough more, it may get tough. I've baked my share of whole wheat bricks.


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

I would also say it's too cool. You could also try sifting the flour first. It will make it lighter and may make the loaf fluffier. I would also try adding a little more yeast.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I bake bread, using a different recipe and faster turnaround time. When using traditional yeast, I dissolve it in warm water with the honey first, and let the yeast burble a bit. I don't know if that would work for bread that was going to sit for 14 hours first.

I agree with the others, that the temperature of your room might be important. The other thing is, is the water too hot? (Could kill the yeast) Not warm enough? Are you keeping your flour or oats in the freezer?

It might be a good idea to go back to the brand of flour that you were successful with, to see if it's your technique or the flour. It's possible that the new flour you have does not have enough gluten in it. If that's the case, you can buy gluten (usually in the baking section at Safeway) and add it.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

thanks for the tips everyone. Well it seems that the new local flour is VERY different from the regular stuff from the supermarket. It seems to have much more of that bran flake lookin bits (and despite baking it brick, it tastes DELICIOUS). How do I compensate for heavier flour? I'd like to switch to this stuff.. it really is awesome. It has been cooler in here I think, but I even tried putting my dough (covered) in my greenhouse in my kitchen to give it a warmer spot, and I do recall it doing a little bit better.

-I always check my water is body temperature.
-My flour and oats are stored on the bottom of my pantry on the cool tile floor, and has a short turnaround time (no more than 3 months) so it shouldnt go old under my circumstances. 
- before adding water, I stir all my dry ingredients with a fork, so it gets a bit of fluffing, but I have never had to actually sift before.

For now, to be totally sure its a flour issue and not a yeast or temperature, I have just put together a pure white batch with no oats. I'll put the bowl in the oven to keep it away from drafts this time (and put a note on the door so the hubby doesnt turn the oven on! lol)

We'll see how it goes...

(oh and I will note, that the BEST loaf of bread I ever made was with 100% multigrain flour from robin hood - same recipe though. amazing.)


----------



## BullDog (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry, I don't have any tips different that have already been said, but I do have a question.
What sort of oats do you use? Do you grind them at all before you put them in?

Sounds like a recipe I should try


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Try adding more yeast to compensate for the heavier flour. It's worked for me.


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

Both flour and yeast expire at some point...I have been told..onced expired they lose their rising power, as well as baking powder and baking soda. Just a thought...


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

We have determined that its not a yeast issue. I'm doing the last "flour expiry" theory.

I use rolled oats (not quick) and no, nothing special! When they hydrate in the dough they sorta disappear but give the bread a good density and richness.


----------



## Taiko (Jul 9, 2010)

I find it helps everything rise a bit faster and bigger by setting my empty oven to 200 F, turning it off, then putting it in to rise. No draft + nice warm temperature = fast big rise.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.......bread


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

that oven trick really works!!  if you put a small pot of water (all you need is a 1/2-1 cup, so I use a metal measuring cup) down by the element, or on the bottom shelf while it's heating up, you can increase the humidity too, which helps a lot so you don't have to cover it, and you won't get a "crust" on the dough. basically a homemade Proofer... this will also work for any pastries you feel like doing. (danishes, etc...)


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

*TY*



Taiko said:


> I find it helps everything rise a bit faster and bigger by setting my empty oven to 200 F, turning it off, then putting it in to rise. No draft + nice warm temperature = fast big rise.


TY Taiko for reminding me, I'v all but forgotten that in my time around the industrial machines :bigsmile:


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Good tips everyone! I think I have concluded that my house really is too cool but my yeast may be aging a little bit too. Ill have to try that pan of water bit!!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow - you people are all awesome !!
Wish I could do that - makes me want to take up baking - love fresh, home-made bread !
I'm a pretty skookum cook, so I'm told, but baking eludes me.
I've learned a few things here though - to put into practice when I try baking my first loaf ! Great post, Katie - lots of interest.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

ok so I started my white dough 2 days ago and left it on the counter (like the rest of my batches) boyfriend said it didnt rise at all. so he put it in the oven overnight (no draft) and it rose well enough! then I got called in for an unexpected shift... needing to do this dough.. so I put the bowl in the fridge, and last night I shaped it into loaves (about 11pm) and put them in the fridge again. Got the boyfriend to pull them out of the fridge this morning and turn the gas fireplace on to warm up the space.. and they rose. Baked beautifully. So yup... my house is too cold!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

bread baking tips I love to use:

always hold back a handful of dough each time you bake, then add it back to your next batch, and then hold back another handful before baking. Let it hang out in the fridge for a couple days, and if you dont plan on baking for a little while, just pop it in the freezer. 

set the oven at 375, put the bread in, splash a 1/4 cup of water in, close the door fast and dont touch it. makes a fantastic crust.


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

I am glad that you were able to solve your bread mystery. Baking bread is a lot of work and very discouraging if it fails!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Have a book called "dough" that my brother in law has been borrowing for a year. I am getting it back tomorrow. I can't wait to try the recipes out of it. I want to do rye next.


----------



## traco (Apr 22, 2010)

Good thread ... always nice to read what others use/do for bread recipes. Never thought to add oats, or have I ever done the "mix/sit for 14 hours". Am going to give that a try.


----------

